# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  دخلنا مرحلة التفائل وهذا اول سهم  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ii-b7r-ii

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
بعد رحلة التشائم نعود في سرب التفائل  :Eh S(7):   
هذا سهم قريب من منقطة شراء والله اعلم  :Ongue:  
طبعا السهم هو دار الاركان 
بكل امانه انا في السهم اتوقع يكون اقفال هذا الاسبوع فوق 9.15  
والمتوقع والله اعلم خلال الاسبوع القادم هو اختبار نقطة 9.15  
شارت يوضح اختراق واختبار لخط ترند هابط      
  شارت يؤكد صحة الهدف نموذج عاكس     
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## كيان الشرق الاوسط

يعني نقول بسم الله وندخل.. والله السهم هذا عيني عليه من زمان والظاهر انه حان الوقت للدخول .ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليك ........... صياد

----------


## ii-b7r-ii

> يعني نقول بسم الله وندخل.. والله السهم هذا عيني عليه من زمان والظاهر انه حان الوقت للدخول .ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليك ........... صياد

 والله يالغالي السهم ممتاز حسب الشارتات والمؤشرات  
لكن مااضمن لك شي  
عموما هذا شارت     
يبين لنا مدى قوة نقطة فيبو 38  
الثبات فوق هذه النقطة امر ايجابي  
ايضا اذا ان شاء الله كان اقفال هذا الاسبوع فوق 9.40 يعطينا دخول 100% 
بذلك الاقفال يتكون لدينا نموذج عاكس للاتجاه حسب التحليل الشرقي  
اتوقع انه انطلاق السهم غدا ان شاء الله يدعم ذلك خط الترند الصاعد  
نقطة وقف خساره 8.30 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## كيان الشرق الاوسط

بارك الله فيك على العموم تحليل طيب من رجالاً أطيب ......وفقك الله

----------


## ii-b7r-ii

> بارك الله فيك على العموم تحليل طيب من رجالاً أطيب ......وفقك الله

 شهاده اعتز فيها يالغالي  
السهم كان تحت ضغط  
ولله الحمد لم يتم الاقفال تحت نقطة الدعم 8.90 
انا ماقول  
الا الله يهديك يامضارب دار الاركان  :Angry Smile:  
فشلتنا 
ياترى متى انطلاقة السهم  
نقول من بكره السهم تحتى المراقبه  :013:  
هناك دايفرجنس صاعد    
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ابومتعب9

السلام عليكم  هذه اول رساله بعد ان سجلت بالمنتدى
اخوانى ودى تلاحظون المتطوره وتعطونى رايكم
انا ماافهم بالشارت بس حركة السهم غير عاديه وموضوع زيادة التمللك للشثرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ii-b7r-ii

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هذه اول رساله بعد ان سجلت بالمنتدى
> اخوانى ودى تلاحظون المتطوره وتعطونى رايكم
> انا ماافهم بالشارت بس حركة السهم غير عاديه وموضوع زيادة التمللك للشثرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله يالغالي  
حسب وجهة نظري المتواضعه ولا اتحمل اي مسؤليه  
السهم الان متوجه الى 18.40 الى 18.50 
من هذه النقطة متوقع جني ارباح ووصول الى نقطة دعم 14,30 الى 14.50 (تعتبر منطقة تجميع ) 
ممكن يكون يوصل الى 14 
بعدها انطلاقه الى 21.80 
ثم جني ارباح خفيف الى نقطة 18.40 او18.50 
الهدف الاخير هو 25.20 
هذا والله اعلم

----------

